# Report: Clips talking to A.I.



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4325388

eh dont really know how to feel about this


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Feel bad.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't care, If we sign him, its only going to be one year, and if **** doesen't work out look for him to get traded before the trade deadline


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh, yes. That's a tremendous idea GM Dunleavy! Sure. About as good an idea as inking Latrell Sprewell to a mid-level deal. In fact, Spree probably has more game left in his legs than AI, plus he'll be motivated by the need to feed his apparently massive family. Iverson is going to do absolutely nothing for this team, with the exception of maybe moving some additional ticket packages and Clippers merch. Oh, wait, my bad. That's been the one and only objective of Donald Tighta** Sterling since day one. Oh well, just another two steps back for our lovable doormats. Eric Gordon will lose playing time and have his blossoming game stifled, Blake Griffin will grow tired of having to chase down errant Iverson long-range paint-chippers on a nightly basis and Baron Davis will sit out half the regular season due to a bruised ego. But hey, Sterling's profit margin will go up a couple of percentage points and there's always a chance we might see Iverson go for 60! That is, on 22-74 FG, with 14 TO's and a +/- of -30. Maybe, if we're lucky it'll happen against the Lakers! Whooo-hooo!!! I'm psyched!!!


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

I love A.I.. He is one of the toughest players the game has ever seen. However, I don't see the Clippers benefiting from him signing with the team. I'd be more stoked to try and aquire TMAC over Iverson. I think Showtime87 hit the nail on the head. This would be nothing more than a cheap marketing ploy with no positive results for the team itself.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

only if AI was willing to come off the bench, all 30 teams would be lining up for his service. (at the MLE that is)


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

i am going to be SO pissed of AI starts over eric gordon


----------



## CLIPSFAN89 (Oct 12, 2005)

DANNY said:


> only if AI was willing to come off the bench, all 30 teams would be lining up for his service. (at the MLE that is)


Apparently, thats what Dunleavy is trying to figure out thru a face to face meeting with AI if he's willing to come off the bench behind Gordon. 

But even if Iverson agrees to come off the bench, I don't see it working out too well for our team that already consists of a scoring PG in Baron and a true shooter and scorer in Gordon. I personally would spend that money to get a defensive SF and have Thornton come off the bench to be a scorer like Maggette did a few years ago. 

If Q-Ross is still available, I wouldn't mind having him back on this team.., I heard the Mavs were interested in him but really haven't heard anything on him lately


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i agree with most of you who posted before me....



the money would be much better spent on a good defensive SF who can pass the ball.....we would have the worst defensive backcourt in the league with baron and iverson......and they are both very selfish players and would end up competing for shots......


and no way that we should sacrifice Ej's playing time for the sake of iverson getting "his".....screw that noise.....the focus of our offense this upcomming season should be the gordon/griffin pick-and-roll.....keep it simple, and mastering that set.......it will be the bread and butter of this franchise for years to come....



it is true that we need help on the perimeter, but i doubt that our help will come in the form of a shoot first, no defense 6' ballhog......


like i said, we need a 2/3 hybrid swingman who can defend both positions, pass the ball, and hit the corner 3 with consistency......


our mle could be and should be put to much better use......


the only way iverson would help the team, would be to fullfill the role of 6th man scorer, but we all saw how iverson feels about coming off the bench.....


if porland is able to secure a good 3 man during this offseason, we should try to pry away batum from them......i wonder if they would be interested in a batum for thornton trade straight up......

and with the addition of millsap, the blazers no longer need outlaw.....perhaps we could swing a deal for outlaw.......i would mention rudy fernandez, but i think that the blazers consider rudy as their ginobili and would probably want way too much for him.......



i would love batum, but outlaw would be fine.......fernandez would be best.......


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Stein says they are bringing him because the Clips are doing really bad with ticket sales.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

HB said:


> Stein says they are bringing him because the Clips are doing really bad with ticket sales.


obviously, iverson would boost ticket sales.....but it would hurt the clippers in terms of winning games.....


this move is very shortsited, just like every other move made by the clippers brass.....


consistent playoff appearances would sell more tickets in the longrun than iverson could sell in the present......making the playoffs would require the clippers to actually get better as a team.....signing iverson would accomplish exactly the opposite.....


at least it's only for one year.....





however, i really don't know what the clippers are thinking.....whether we like it or not, baron davis is part of the clipper's future because the length of his contract......taking on a player like iverson might be interpreted in the wrong way by a diva like baron......


baron might be thinking that management has already lost faith in him, and hired a replacement......in this situation, some players with pride and heart would fight for their playing time and actually improve their game......from what i've seen, baron has no pride nor heart.....


baron will undoubtedly pout until he is cut, traded, or benched.....




then on the other hand we have iverson.....would he really take a backseat to a second year player like gordon??? and when iverson does get time with the first unit, is he actually going to pass the ball to griffin, kaman, thornton, gordon, etc...???




the only positive i see from this move is the ticket sales......absolutely nothing else....


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

We need to go after Ramon Sessions, not AI.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

I would welcome A.I. with open arms IF and a BIG IF he is OK coming off the bench. 

The upside is huge considering that we don't have any depth in our back court. We know that B Diddy is injury prone and A.I. although not perfect would be a good insurance for our team. Lets keep in mind that that clippers are only negotiating a 1 year contract. I'll be optimistic and take the risk for a year. We all know any expiring contract has trade value this season. 

Imagine A.I. Thornton Camby in our 2nd unit.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

here's a good blog post on why the clippers should not sign mr.iverson



> With a couple possible exceptions, Allen Iverson might be the most examined NBA personality of the past 15 years. I’m not really interested in surveying his public persona. It’s dull work. What should be appraised is how Iverson’s strengths and weaknesses as a player conform to the Clippers’ needs — even on a one-year deal.
> 
> Let’s start with the Clippers. Their foremost need is a starter at the small forward spot who can rebound, defend, and provide an offensive fulcrum for the Clippers’ inside/out attack — but that’s not something they can acquire between now and October, so let’s look at the more pliable stuff they can accomplish over the next ten weeks:
> 
> ...



LINK

I pretty much agree with everything.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Iverson is not the answer to the Clippers woes. What he can do is boost ticket sales. However, you're doing this at the expense of your youngins. It's bad enough that Diddy and Thornton are going to be chucking up shots every game, but you absolutely will not be able to get enough touches for those two, Blake Griffin, and Eric Gordon with Iverson on the team. It's simply not possible, unless they institute a new rule where games are played with more than one basketball.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

GregOden said:


> Iverson is not the answer to the Clippers woes. What he can do is boost ticket sales. However, you're doing this at the expense of your youngins. It's bad enough that Diddy and Thornton are going to be chucking up shots every game, but you absolutely will not be able to get enough touches for those two, Blake Griffin, and Eric Gordon with Iverson on the team. It's simply not possible, unless they institute a new rule where games are played with more than one basketball.


Multiball? I'm all for it. I've been trying to sell that idea to the league for years!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

This is possibly the least helpful signing that the Clips could pursue, regardless of his salary. You can't play two guards that need to dominate the ball to be useful together, Baron Davis is a mentally sensitive player who won't want to split time with Iverson(the only situation that makes sense), and if Iverson wasn't willing to come off the bench for a team that made the conference finals the year prior, why would he agree to come off the bench for the team that finished with one of the worst records in basketball the year prior? It's completely illogical. There's absolutely no way that an Iverson signing would end well.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

We should welcome A.I. because as much as I like Mike Taylor he is not ready to be our 2nd string PG. Also, we are an injury away from losing our back court and we are too familiar with B Diddy's history. 

Of course we should only welcome A.I. if and a big IF he agrees to be our 6th man. I am staying optomistic that A.I. will realize that he is not the same Answer he used to be.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't think AI is finished by far but c'mon, not in a million years. Sterling better have his scientists perfecting that Swine 757 because pigs are gonna have to fly before AI and Baron can be on the same team.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

i would prefer sessions over AI but he is most likely gonna get matched with any offer that is offered.
in other news earl watson got waived.hes a good back up and went to UCLA so he might be intrigued to come back to LA


----------

